# How can I change the frequency of my car or controller?



## Dave Wmson

We have two little RC cars, but the controllers that came them will run either one (or both at the same time), even though the stickers on the cars and controllers seem to indicate different frequencies (Controller A is 27MHz/1 and Controller B is 27MHz/7 while Cars A and B are both marked 27MHz/10).

We can't race against each other because each controller is signaling both cars.

These are $15 toys, run on 3- AAA batteries in the controllers, cars charge by hooking up to the controller via a plug in cord (like a speaker or mic jack) for a minute.


----------



## hankster

On most inexpensive toy rc cars, you can not change freq. of them.


----------



## trackman

Some of the guys around the shop sometime buy the cheap R/C's just for some around the shop fun and I have noticed a lot of them come on 27mhz and also 49 mhz (i do believe there is also another Mhz that the cheaper models use).

Most likely they are not channel changeable but you can generally run a 27MHz and a 49MHz together without interference. So maybe try another MHz like 49 if they have them in stock where you bought'em.


----------

